# Hoax Article - Michael Ruhlman



## pops6927 (Jun 5, 2012)

http://ruhlman.com/2011/05/the-no-nitrites-added-hoax/

Interesting article on the 'no nitrite' claims.

I was just watching "Kelly Live" and she had on a Dr. Wendy Bazilian who was showing 'healthier' BBQ foods, and she said emphatically to 'eliminate cures from your hot dogs'.  I wrote in to the show and told them to stop passing out incorrect information as it will not protect consumers and expose them to botulism.

I wrote them back and mentioned this article to show them why!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Pops, interesting article!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 30, 2012)

FWIW, Its important to note that packers don't label there products featuring celery juice powder as "uncured" in a effort to decieve, it's actually a USDA requirement. Such products are considered uncured by the USDA.

From the USDA......

*"Bacon can be manufactured without the use of nitrite, but must be labeled "Uncured Bacon, No Nitrates or Nitrites added" and bear the statement "Not Preserved, Keep Refrigerated Below 40 °F At All Times" — unless the final product has been dried according to USDA regulations, or if the product contains an amount of salt sufficient to achieve an internal brine concentration of 10% or more, the label does not have to carry the handle statement of "Not Preserved, Keep Refrigerated below ___" etc. Recent research studies have shown for products labeled as uncured, certain ingredients added during formulation can naturally produce small amounts of nitrates in bacon and, therefore, have to be labeled with the explanatory statement "no nitrates or nitrites added except for those naturally occurring in ingredients such as celery juice powder, parsley, cherry powder, beet powder, spinach, sea salt etc." *

~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yes, I am fully aware of the labeling laws; unfortunately they don't consider the consequences of the labeling still misleading the public.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep, there's no doubt about it being misleading, many think it's intentional on the part of the packers, that just isn't so.

~Martin


----------



## dls1 (Jun 30, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yep, there's no don't about it being misleading, many think it's intentional on the part of the packers, that just isn't so.
> ~Martin


If nothing else, it's confusing. Especially when you see the 2 USDA labeling requirements presented on different parts of the package as such:

*"Uncured Bacon, No Nitrates or Nitrites added"*

*"no nitrates or nitrites added except for those naturally occurring in ingredients such as celery juice powder, parsley, cherry powder, beet powder, spinach, sea salt etc."*

That's not misleading. That's marketing.


----------

